# Clad Wood Rim resto



## meteor (Feb 17, 2012)

This rim had/has a bad dry rot spot. 












 Remainder of wood was in ok, but dirty, shape. Chrome is ok. I cleaned the solid wood with a brass buff wheel. The last photo shows the applied Minwax wood hardener. Many coats have gone on. Not sure how deep it is soaking, but it is definitely improving the rigidity of wood. I'll be topping off with JB Weld for wood.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2012)

meteor said:


> This rim had/has a bad dry rot spot. View attachment 42401View attachment 42402View attachment 42403View attachment 42404View attachment 42405View attachment 42406 Remainder of wood was in ok, but dirty, shape. Chrome is ok. I cleaned the solid wood with a brass buff wheel. The last photo shows the applied Minwax wood hardener. Many coats have gone on. Not sure how deep it is soaking, but it is definitely improving the rigidity of wood. I'll be topping off with JB Weld for wood.




Thanks, enjoying your tips!!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 17, 2012)

Another product that might be a little stronger than the Minwax:
http://www.abatron.com/building-and-restoration-products/liquidwood.html?vmcchk=1
Not cheap, but works very well.


----------



## meteor (Feb 21, 2012)

*finished...*

Thanks Bri. I'll be using this rim with the one you sold to me (not a match but who cares).  Andrew, Thanks for the tip. I think the Minwax will be sufficient in tandem with the jb weld.







 I used toothpicks covered with the weld to fill some gaps. I put a couple coats of the minwax along entire prerimeter of rim.  I sanded the weld layer as much as i could. I decided against staining/coloring since a stain etc. may act adversely (weaken) the weld. This area is ever so slightly raised compared to rest of rim. I'll be having it trued, and then I'll find out it rides....


----------

